# MS460 VS MS461



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Which one is better?


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 3, 2014)

MS362 c-m


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Go away spammer.


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 3, 2014)

Including the finest thing to ever sport an internal combustion engine isn't spam


----------



## redfin (Dec 3, 2014)

Are you trying to lure your buddy Brushy in here?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh wow, this is a tough one, seriously! Define "better".


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 3, 2014)

I hear the 462 is coming out in Feb.... it only weighs 2.3 pounds and is making 70 hp on rocket fuel. But it looks kinda bulky


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Oh wow, this is a tough one, seriously! Define "better".



Well.........better.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

The MS460 in the above picture is lightly scored.......so.......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 3, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I hear the 462 is coming out in Feb.... it only weighs 2.3 pounds and is making 70 hp on rocket fuel. But it looks kinda bulky


I have the prototype, every time I set it down, the damn thing tips over on it's side and the chain oil gushes out. I can't get the flippy cap to stay closed.....


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Dec 3, 2014)

With a dual port muffler and a HD-2 filter they're both great!


----------



## woodeneye (Dec 3, 2014)

I've only ran my uncle's 460 (that he dug out of the landfill btw-it just had the most minor problem with it, but alas, we live in a throwaway society). But man did I like that saw, I wish I owned just one of them... He is supposed to bring down some saws next time he comes from Minnesota, but I highly doubt that he'll be givin that one up... I'd take either and not look back!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The MS460 in the above picture is lightly scored.......so.......
> 
> View attachment 383841


 I'll wager this is going to be a build thread...Thank god, been a little dull around here lately


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2014)

The one that is .5 seconds faster through a 12x12 poplar cant is the better one....i pick the 460 !


----------



## whitedogone (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh46


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 3, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> MS362 c-m


No way!


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 3, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> MS362 c-m


 
BAM, right on cue  You do stand up on the side?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

hybrid 


i voted for 461 though ,they are a bad mowsheen


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Welp.......it might be a little worse than I first thought.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like someone done a quick sand and sell.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 3, 2014)

The one with the dual port muffler,HD2 filter and square filed chain is the better one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like someone done a quick sand and sell.


Have you bought an oem 460 piston lately ? $$$$$$,i think you can buy 3-4 meteors for what they get for them


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks as though the owner knew about the issue with the piston......it's gonna get a new Meteor and a little TLC.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2014)

I would not know which one to pick! I love my ported 046 and have run a ported 461 at GTG. They both feel great!

Unless U ran the same bar & chain in the same wood ... which means it is just a toss up!

I hope UR cylinder looks better than that piston!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

What's better? The one with the fastest cut times, or the one that is easiest to use all day long as a logger? Answer that and I'll answer the poll


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

I just wanted to start a thread with no Husqvarna lovers in it. 

How did I do?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just wanted to start a thread with no Husqvarna lovers in it.
> 
> How did I do?


well there is only 5-6 guys on the site replying to the thread ,the rest must love brand X ......


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2014)

562FTW


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Dammit Mike.......


----------



## redfin (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> .it's gonna get a new Meteor and a little TLC.



I placed an order when Randy put up the black friday thread. Henry emailed me they are on backorder. are you hoarding them Randy?


----------



## alphozo (Dec 3, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'll wager this is going to be a build thread...Thank god, been a little dull around here lately



Hopefully will be. If that's the case I vote 460 as I am going to be sending my 046 in for some monkey work.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 3, 2014)

Husky 460


----------



## HTTR (Dec 3, 2014)

That's a tough one. I have a stock 046 that I use at home and have used a stock 461 along with other 460's at work. I have to say the 461 has really impressed me. I've never done any timed cuts but it's just seems like the 461 cuts and sounds slightly better. It's really close. They're both awesome machines!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> 562FTW


My chainsaw has a first name ............it's h-u-s-k.............. ♫


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2014)

redfin said:


> I placed an order when Randy put up the black friday thread. Henry emailed me they are on backorder. are you hoarding them Randy?


Northwoods may have them.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep........Sal has em. 

Not a build thread fellers......

I was wanting to port em both and race em. 

But........the 461 will be gone before the 460 piston gets here.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 3, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> MS362 c-m



I was surprised when I first saw a 362. Picked it up and it was like a big FAT breadbox with a bar sticking out.

I'll keep my 036s that handle like a dream.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn junk Stihls........falling apart everywhere.


----------



## Sawdust inspector (Dec 3, 2014)

I had a stock ms460. Then I met beergut and he taught me a few tricks and got me hooked. I don't think I could ever sell er now. Just debating if I should get some porting done or not?


----------



## redfin (Dec 3, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Northwoods may have them.


Thanks Mike. I told Henry I would wait. It takes me forever to build a saw it doesn't matter.


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 3, 2014)

372? Hey how do you get them funny swirl/scrape marks in the piston? Does that help performance?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

460 will win the race. 461 will win the loggers favor.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 3, 2014)

CJ1 said:


> 372? Hey how do you get them funny swirl/scrape marks in the piston? Does that help performance?


 Buffer man! they told him it would buff right out... Husky invented them things, then stihl stole their idea and put a pattent on it, and the Chineese copied it anyway, and .....


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just wanted to start a thread with no Husqvarna lovers in it.
> 
> How did I do?


What if I love both?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> 460 will win the race. 461 will win the loggers favor.


461 is much smoother


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 3, 2014)

voted for 461 cuz there wasn't a 461R


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> 460 will win the race. 461 will win the loggers favor.


Stock and ported? Also, how does a ported 046 compare with them in cutting speed? Or even a ported 372 compared to those?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Which one is better?
> 
> View attachment 383839


The one you send me Randy... That's which one!


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2014)

I will gladly ship my 461 to you.. 

Ya know, fer testin sakes..  

No seriously. . I will


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 3, 2014)

Now Randy I thought this was going to be another oil thread, not feeling well or something??


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm going with the 461, a guy can't even give away a 460. Even if it's ported


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 3, 2014)

Its also not a good time of year to be selling though, with Christmas and all. I would love to have a ported 460 just fine...


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

I voted 461 because I have a Mastermind one that I love but Ive never ran a 460. The 460 looks bulky in the picture compared to the 461


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 3, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> I was surprised when I first saw a 362. Picked it up and it was like a big FAT breadbox with a bar sticking out.
> 
> I'll keep my 036s that handle like a dream.


The one you saw must not have had square chisel chain filed to factory angles


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2014)

460 wins the beauty contest as well


----------



## redbull660 (Dec 3, 2014)

I wish the 461 and 661 had the emblem on top like the 460 and 660. I know it's on the side. But I just like the looks of the emblem on top.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> 460 wins the beauty contest as well
> 
> View attachment 383862
> View attachment 383863


Dex is ur 461 ported?


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I wish the 461 and 661 had the emblem on top like the 460 and 660. I know it's on the side. But I just like the looks of the emblem on top.



Adds too much weight. Throws the balance off.


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The MS460 in the above picture is lightly scored.......so.......
> 
> View attachment 383841


Oh wow.
I will now have a famous saw.  

I'm Listening


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Welp.......it might be a little worse than I first thought.
> 
> View attachment 383843
> View attachment 383844


Eeeek!!!!


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> 460 wins the beauty contest as well
> 
> View attachment 383862
> View attachment 383863


 Dexter, were did you get that 3/4 wrap handle for your 460? I need one for my 660.


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just wanted to start a thread with no Husqvarna lovers in it.
> 
> How did I do?


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> 460 wins the beauty contest as well
> 
> View attachment 383862
> View attachment 383863


 I agree with the looks but they need screw caps not those "homeowner style" flippy caps.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 3, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> The one you saw must not have had square chisel chain filed to factory angles



If you put square filed on a breadbox, it's stihl a breadbox. 362 feels fatter than my 038s, but a little lighter. The 038s will outcut it.


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yep........Sal has em.
> 
> Not a build thread fellers......
> 
> ...


;(

You don't have one you could borrow? 

Has anyone got a piston they will overnight to Cottle Lane?

I'll pay for it Randy.

I'm Very interested to see myself


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> 460 wins the beauty contest as well
> 
> View attachment 383862
> View attachment 383863




Is a 461 longer ? Or is it just the picture ?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Husky 460











CJ1 said:


> 372? Hey how do you get them funny swirl/scrape marks in the piston? Does that help performance?



Rasp.......my tool of choice. 



blsnelling said:


> What if I love both?



I love em both too Brad.......

Don't tell anyone though.....



Andyshine77 said:


> Now Randy I thought this was going to be another oil thread, not feeling well or something??



In this MS460 which oil would heal that piston Andre? 

Better? 



Four Paws said:


> Adds too much weight. Throws the balance off.



Repped.......hard.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd leave both at home and take this to the woods.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

hseII said:


> ;(
> 
> You don't have one you could borrow?
> 
> ...



I've had a hell of a time keeping enough wood to test in......let alone anything of size. I shoulda kept my trap shut.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> I'd leave both at home and take this to the woods.



Reckon all the bolts will vibrate outta that mfer?


----------



## HTTR (Dec 3, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I wish the 461 and 661 had the emblem on top like the 460 and 660. I know it's on the side. But I just like the looks of the emblem on top.


I totally agree, I really liked that about the 460 aswell.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Reckon all the bolts will vibrate outta that mfer?



Nope


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've had a hell of a time keeping enough wood to test in......let alone anything of size. I shoulda kept my trap shut.


It'd be kinda high for me to ship you some of that, but I'm serious about footing a piston overnighted if that means we get a comparison between these 2.

Cause I Want to know.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 3, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Dexter, were did you get that 3/4 wrap handle for your 460? I need one for my 660.


It's a USA Madsens wrap that's NLA. I wish I would've gotten before the gentlemen stop making them. The best looking 3/4 wrap in my honest opinion.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> I'd leave both at home and take this to the woods.


That is saaaweeeeet


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Nope


Look, a Reliable 272


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 3, 2014)

My 461 is the bestest.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Dex is ur 461 ported?



Nope... I want it to be though 




And yes, it's a Madsens wrap.. Best looker IMO as well!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> Nope... I want it to be though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. That would be a fair comparison if it was. I do like the looks of the Madsens wrap. Is ur 460 lighter than the 461? How do both handle?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

redbull660 said:


> I wish the 461 and 661 had the emblem on top like the 460 and 660. I know it's on the side. But I just like the looks of the emblem on top.


Mine came with an emblem ...........


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Mine came with an emblem ...........
> 
> View attachment 383872


Lol! I like that emblem on the top too Redd Foxx!! I guess I prefer the more sleek lines of the newer saws like the 461 over the 460 box square look but I guess its personal preference. I wouldnt trade my 461 for a brand new 460


----------



## Termite (Dec 3, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> What's better? The one with the fastest cut times, or the one that is easiest to use all day long as a logger? Answer that and I'll answer the poll


 That's easy 441 just ask Slamm.


----------



## gaspipe (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> I'd leave both at home and take this to the woods.


That's a 1983 500XC. Half a liter of two stroke fury. It looks vaguely familiar...


----------



## HTTR (Dec 3, 2014)

Can't believe how cheap this 461 was selling for on Craigslist. It was posted at $675 last month then dropped to $399 yesterday. I wish I would've jumped on it quicker. Someone got a deal. It sold yesterday. I just hope it wasn't hot.


----------



## gaspipe (Dec 3, 2014)

I was looking at a new 461 today at the local shop. $965.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> I was looking at a new 461 today at the local shop. $965.



Plus that ridiculous TN sales tax.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 3, 2014)

You guys seen the Weber full wraps on them? They look nice too. I prefer the stihl 461 wrap to the Madsens wrap for working.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Dec 3, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> The one that is .5 seconds faster through a 12x12 poplar cant is the better one....i pick the 460 !


It would actually still be slower if you count the 3 extra seconds of piss revving before slamming it into the cant.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 3, 2014)

572


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

hseII said:


> It'd be kinda high for me to ship you some of that, but I'm serious about footing a piston overnighted if that means we get a comparison between these 2.
> 
> Cause I Want to know.


Bump for a good cause


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> It would actually still be slower if you count the 3 extra seconds of piss revving before slamming it into the cant.



I just add a magnum sticker


----------



## Wood Doctor (Dec 3, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> I was looking at a new 461 today at the local shop. $965.


Now add in sales tax. You are over $1,000. Now add in a decent bar and a spare chain. You can easily get to $1,100. Of course, you have to start it with gasoline, fuel mix, bar oil, and a scrench. A case might also be nice. Then there is the extended warranty. So, plan to shell out $1,200 before you cut your first log. 

Twenty loads of firewood later that you might sell may allow you to break even, provided that someone gave you the log splitter and paid for all the gasoline.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party here, but 046 FTW.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

Stihl saws are worth a premium.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm a little late to the party here, but 046 FTW.



And just WTF are you?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> And just WTF are you?



I was born a crumb, I'm a poor decision.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

True.....

But you are my *****.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)

Phuck yeah homie. 


Niggaz fo lyfe, mah *****.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

What just happened?


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

I got that ish on casette...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> What just happened?


You don't want to know!


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> I got that ish on casette...


Does it still work? Gotta tighten the ribbon with a pencil first.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> Does it still work? Gotta tighten the ribbon with a pencil first.



Or your pinky...I'll have to throw some batteries in my walkman and let you know.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

How bout some east coast raukus hip hop...oh yea...on topic first. 460


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Or your pinky...I'll have to throw some batteries in my walkman and let you know.


Hahaha word son.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> What just happened?


They drove through Ferguson!!!!


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> What just happened?



We are experiencing a Chuck'r drive by. Rejoice in it.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

KG441c said:


> They drove through Ferguson!!!!


Oh snap! You dropped the F bomb!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> Oh snap! You dropped the F bomb!!!


FERGUSON!!!!!


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We are experiencing a Chuck'r drive by. Rejoice in it.


Oh I am...this is good chit...chainsaws get boring after a while!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> Oh I am...this is good chit...chainsaws get boring after a while!!!


But chainsaws 460/461 reamed out good on the inside wearing dp muffler and screaming at about 14000 topend would make great crowd control???


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> Oh I am...this is good chit...chainsaws get boring after a while!!!



Yes they do.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 3, 2014)

I've never ran a husky 460 or a 461 so I can't vote


----------



## nmurph (Dec 3, 2014)

KG441c said:


> FERGUSON!!!!!



Pants up, don't loot.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Pants up, don't loot.


Lol!! I know where that came from!! Them boys sensitive on the subject over there


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We are experiencing a Chuck'r drive by. Rejoice in it.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Pants up, don't loot.


You loot we shoot


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2014)

B.White - The Valley ft. Grimez, Mayo, & 4 Pound …: 

You guys need to show PA dan's hometown some love


----------



## nmurph (Dec 3, 2014)

I actually heard a friend (very witty guy) say it last week. I about died when I heard it repeated Monday. I have no idea if it was an original of his, but I wouldn't doubt if he came up with it.


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

KG441c said:


> You loot we shoot


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

nmurph said:


> I actually heard a friend (very witty guy) say it last week. I about died when I heard it repeated Monday. I have no idea if it was an original of his, but I wouldn't doubt if he came up with it.


First time I heard it was on FHC from Mike from Maine


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> Oh I am...this is good chit...chainsaws get boring after a while!!!




Good god do they ever. That's all ya see around here:

Member 1 - "Chainsaw"

Member 2 - "Chainsaw Chainsaw"

Member 1 - "Chainsaw..!?"

Member 2 "CHAINSAW!"

Member 1 - "CHAINSAW CHAINSAW"

Member 2 - "CHAINSAW OIL"

Member 1 - "OIL SAW CUT WOOD"

Member 2 - "OIL CUT CHAINSAW WOOD FASTER"

Member 3 - "SPEED CHAINSAW CUT WOOD 8 PIN"

Member 1 - "CHAINSAW CUT WOOD CHAINSAW"


Holy crap. Some of these guys around here need to get laid.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

I gots the beats...who's got the rhymes?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

Oooh wu-tang is muh chit!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

This thread makes me wanna dust off the technic 1200's load some samples and chop them bitches up..it's been a while!!!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 3, 2014)

I wonder if Rev. AL runs a 460 or a 461????


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

The simplicity of the beat makes it so dope!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 3, 2014)

big t double said:


> The simplicity of the beat makes it so dope!!




Only built for cuban linx was the WU's masterpiece.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

Burl...


----------



## LowVolt (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## LowVolt (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh yeah, I like my fo61's wit pop-ups! Chew on dat chit beyotch!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


>



Dj premier is my favorite producer ever...BOOM BAP


----------



## nmurph (Dec 3, 2014)

KG441c said:


> First time I heard it was on FHC from Mike from Maine



Nope, def not where I heard it. It was on Rush Monday.


----------



## Red97 (Dec 3, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> I got that ish on casette...


 
What is a cassette? maybe I'm to young for this thread? but I vote 461 cuz it is way shinerer.


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's travel down south shall we


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 3, 2014)

Hopefully the derail isn't minded too much. 


Take this vid as me saying sorry.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hopefully the derail isn't minded too much.
> 
> 
> Take this vid as me saying sorry.




Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bling Bling 460


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hopefully the derail isn't minded too much.
> 
> 
> Take this vid as me saying sorry.



AND this concludes your public service announcement. I believe this train is back on the tracks?!


----------



## big t double (Dec 3, 2014)

That woodchucker needs to come around more often


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I wonder if Rev. AL runs a 460 or a 461????


He don't run nothing but his hate Mongering Mouth.


----------



## Grey (Dec 3, 2014)

Exactly. I have a ported 461, but never ran a 460. Therefore, I have to vote 461.


----------



## Grey (Dec 3, 2014)

MS461 ported ' cuz that what's in my barn right now
http://************************/forums/threads/20-0-325-stihl-bar-and-chain-on-a-stock-261cm.8352/


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 3, 2014)

Has the thread been broked ?


----------



## Grey (Dec 3, 2014)

Over the hill white dudes like me trying to sound hip/relevant. Just clangs in the ears doesn't it. Sorry about that but some of us never want to grow up


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 3, 2014)

This says it all: Chris Rock - How not to get UR A** kicked by Police!



And good to see Ckr must have like my 046 at GTG!


----------



## hseII (Dec 3, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Has the thread been broked ?


Ported via Missouri


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like someone done a quick sand and sell.


Hmmm... I've had that happen to me, and it's not funny!! 

On a related note... I put together a saw to sell in The Tradin' Post, and I had this part left over. It should be okay, right?? No need to test it out.




HTTR said:


> It's a USA Madsens wrap that's NLA. I wish I would've gotten before the gentlemen stop making them. The best looking 3/4 wrap in my honest opinion.





DexterDay said:


> ... it's a Madsens wrap.. Best looker IMO as well!!


I like mine better...


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

I like it Clint. Just let me know when I can place an order.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

HTTR said:


> I like it Clint. Just let me know when I can place an order.


You can do it. The hardest part is cutting up a really nice OEM 3/4 wrap.


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, I just might mess around and try to make one for my 359 Husqvarna.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

HTTR said:


> Yeah, I just might mess around and try to make one for my 359 Husqvarna.


You can buy a factory wrap handle for a 357xp/359... I have one!


----------



## HTTR (Dec 4, 2014)

Is that OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

HTTR said:


> Is that OEM or aftermarket?


OEM.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 4, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Me too.


Me too what?


----------



## sawfun (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry, I had read that another member wanted a handle like the one you are building. Thats why the "me too". I like that you have moved the right side forward like a Husky.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> In this MS460 which oil would heal that piston Andre?
> 
> Better?
> 
> ...



Amsoil or KY Jelly obviously.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> You can buy a factory wrap handle for a 357xp/359... I have one!
> View attachment 383992


Do they make a wrap for a 262? Will a 266 handle fit the 262?


----------



## hseII (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just wanted to start a thread with no Husqvarna lovers in it.
> 
> How did I do?





KG441c said:


> Do they make a wrap for a 262? Will a 266 handle fit the 262?



......,


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

hseII said:


> ......,


Thats what he ask Santa for Christmas but dont mean Randy will get it!!! Lol!! Randy how did u vote??


----------



## treesmith (Dec 4, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> Nope


So, what ratio do you mix this to?


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Thats what he ask Santa for Christmas but dont mean Randy will get it!!! Lol!! Randy how did u vote??



460... 

Just like the rest of us fart smellers... er  I mean smart fellers.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> 460...
> 
> Just like the rest of us fart smellers... er  I mean smart fellers.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> 460...
> 
> Just like the rest of us fart smellers... er  I mean smart fellers.


Dex what if u port that 461 and its faster than the 460?


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 4, 2014)

I owned a 46o and loved it. A coworker bought a 461 and I ran it for a couple of tanks of gas and have to say I preferred it. Maybe it was because it was new and my 460 was a couple of years old, but I do remember thinking this 461 is a winner.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just wanted to start a thread with no Husqvarna lovers in it.
> 
> How did I do?



I'm here - but I didn't vote...


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

Jet47 said:


> I owned a 46o and loved it. A coworker bought a 461 and I ran it for a couple of tanks of gas and have to say I preferred it. Maybe it was because it was new and my 460 was a couple of years old, but I do remember thinking this 461 is a winner.


Smart man finally!! Lol


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 4, 2014)

So that's what a muffler bearing looks like! I'll be fine without it.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Dex what if u port that 461 and its faster than the 460?



I'm hoping it is.. But until it gets there.. Then home? The world will never know  lol


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Hmmm... I've had that happen to me, and it's not funny!!
> 
> On a related note... I put together a saw to sell in The Tradin' Post, and I had this part left over. It should be okay, right?? No need to test it out.
> View attachment 383989
> ...



Looks like a spare part anyway......

I can't believe you sawed that 3/4 wrap up.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I'm hoping it is.. But until it gets there.. Then home? The world will never know  lol


A second faster isnt enough for me to pick a saw to work with but it may be the most important thing to some. What about the weight and handling between the 2 Dex?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I can't believe you sawed that 3/4 wrap up.


I'll take that as a compliment! 

Brush Ape picks the 460, BTW.


----------



## hseII (Dec 4, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment!
> 
> Brush Ape picks the 460, BTW.


Huck Fim


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

Everyone knows the 461 has Delayed Stratification Exhaust Technology?? Why pick the 460????


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2014)

Keith, there is no doubt that the 461 is the more sophisticated saw, but the 046/460 is tried & true, a good performer that has been very reliable.

I really like the 461, but it remains to be seen if it will be as durable as the 460. I'm also a little surprised and disappointed that Stihl did not put M-Tronic on it. As far as size, wt, power they are both very close, with the 461 likely having the edge in the torque dept (a broader power band).

It is like asking if the new Mustang is better than the 1968? There is not correct answer, it is nice to have either one.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Isnt there 9 different parts from a 460 to a 461 ? ..its the same damn saw with different porting and plastic..im sure its gonna stand the test of time.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2014)

And here I thought there was something specific to the 461 (not on the 460) to prevent heat build up on the piston?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe 13 parts..ask wiggs...its as tough as any saw stihl ever made..id take it over a 460.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 4, 2014)

Good to know.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

Imo the 0 models arent built to be anymore dependable than the newer models. I prefer the newer models myself


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Imo the 0 models arent built to be anymore dependable than the newer models. I prefer the newer models myself



It may be in my head but i think the 461 feels smoother than the 460 i had


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe you're just better with your chain filing than you were then Ryan. 

The AV is exactly the same.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> It may be in my head but i think the 461 feels smoother than the 460 i had


That's part of having a "NEW" saw ,put some hours on them and things loosen up ,harden up etc ,kind of like a new truck ,everything opens and shuts nice when new ,get 100k on it ,seats not the same ,steering is not as tight etc ,a 5-10 year old saw the rubber mounts will be hardened up some ,making it seem like it vibrates more .


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Maybe you're just better with your chain filing than you were then Ryan.
> 
> The AV is exactly the same.



Could very well be.


----------



## sawfun (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe more torque pushes through the cut easier. If the chain sharpness is equal.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 4, 2014)

The 461 is sweet. It's a 460 with an XPW top end. Can't argue with that. Took Stihl long enough to finally get it....


But I voted 460. Well, the 046 to be more precise. I like the old schoolness of it. It's authentic, and genuine. A pioneer among the saws of it's generation.



An 'OG' if you will.



Much like me.


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 4, 2014)

Voting for the 460 because it looks kinda purty in the middle of it's little and big brothers.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 4, 2014)

PA Plumber said:


> Voting for the 460 because it looks kinda purty in the middle of it little and big brothers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 384131
> ...


 I think you should sell me that 460. I'll put some saw dust on it.


----------



## hseII (Dec 4, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> That's part of having a "NEW" saw ,put some hours on them and things loosen up ,harden up etc ,kind of like a new truck ,everything opens and shuts nice when new ,get 100k on it ,seats not the same ,steering is not as tight etc ,a 5-10 year old saw the rubber mounts will be hardened up some ,making it seem like it vibrates more .



The Seats fit better sometimes after a few years; kinda like those milk Cows we talked about last week.
Certainly after the last payment is made, and you get the title in the mail.


Thinking of you SlowP XOXOXO 

And Completely in Jest  

Signed,
Mr. Randomness in December


----------



## PA Plumber (Dec 4, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> I think you should sell me that 460. I'll put some saw dust on it.



Not sure if it would even know how to cut wood.
It's been holding a shelf down for a while.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 4, 2014)

PA Plumber said:


> Voting for the 460 because it looks kinda purty in the middle of it's little and big brothers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 384131
> View attachment 384132



I got a shelf to hold down with that 440..  

Nice collection you have there sir!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

I put a few away for a rainy day


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 4, 2014)

both make great boat anchors


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> View attachment 384136
> 
> I put a few away for a rainy day


That picture made me wet ...........

Gawd the 440 is sexy when brand new


----------



## maulhead (Dec 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Imo the 0 models arent built to be anymore dependable than the newer models. I prefer the newer models myself



O44,,,


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 4, 2014)

I ran a 440 and liked it.
Then I picked up a 460 and had a slight change of mind.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> That picture made me wet ...........
> 
> Gawd the 440 is sexy when brand new



If i told you what i paid for 8 of those reduced weight bars..you would vomit..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> If i told you what i paid for 8 of those reduced weight bars..you would vomit..


I only have 5 of them ,you win ,lol only one of mine has the red lettering like that one though ,rest have the old blue letters ,i am kind of digging my stihl light the more i use it though ,has a little more stiffness to it


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I only have 5 of them ,you win ,lol only one of mine has the red lettering like that one though ,rest have the old blue letters ,i am kind of digging my stihl light the more i use it though ,has a little more stiffness to it



Ya i dont care for them really i like the stihl lights better..i gave 400 and a st croix avid steelhead rod for all 8 !


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Ya i dont care for them really i like the stihl lights better..i gave 400 and a st croix avid steelhead rod for all 8 !


i gave 150 ish a piece ,you get a "you suck" from me

I do know a decent rod is spendy though ,just got a fly rod ,was not cheap


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 4, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> i gave 150 ish a piece ,you get a "you suck" from me
> 
> I do know a decent rod is spendy though ,just got a fly rod ,was not cheap



3 -32" and 5 -28"...i figured at the time id sell a few and get my money back..i use 2 of them on the regular , they seem to be ok if your not too hard on them..i dont think id wanna pry a humbolt out with one but other than that they seem decent.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 4, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> 3 -32" and 5 -28"...i figured at the time id sell a few and get my money back..i use 2 of them on the regular , they seem to be ok if your not too hard on them..i dont think id wanna pry a humbolt out with one but other than that they seem decent.


my .063 ones are fairly stiff ,the 28 i have that is .050 flexes a bit more ,the flex tradeoff is worth it to me for how the saw handles with them my 440 with a 32 balances real nice


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

maulhead said:


> O44,,,


That ported 441c u have should make u forget that 044!!


----------



## maulhead (Dec 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> That ported 441c u have should make u forget that 044!!



your right it should  I just wanna run them side by side, in some wood. I know which one will win the race though,,,


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

maulhead said:


> your right it should  I just wanna run them side by side, in some wood. I know which one will win the race though,,,


That 441 getting stronger?


----------



## maulhead (Dec 4, 2014)

yes  and I like RS on it over RM


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 4, 2014)

KG441c said:


> That ported 441c u have should make u forget that 044!!


Yeah but it feels like a 395 in the hands.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

maulhead said:


> yes  and I like RS on it over RM


I cut some Redoak with the 241c awhile ago. Man that thing is sweet!!! In 12" wood its fast!!


----------



## maulhead (Dec 4, 2014)

they are nice, aren't they!! Cut a pickup load of 8-15" elm with mine the other day, good little runners.

Have you tried any .325 on it yet?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 4, 2014)

maulhead said:


> they are nice, aren't they!! Cut a pickup load of 8-15" elm with mine the other day, good little runners.
> 
> Have you tried any .325 on it yet?


I havent but the ps and pm sure cuts good on it


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 4, 2014)

hseII said:


> View attachment 383935


 lol'ed hard


----------



## banana boat (Dec 4, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> my .063 ones are fairly stiff ,the 28 i have that is .050 flexes a bit more ,the flex tradeoff is worth it to me for how the saw handles with them my 440 with a 32 balances real nice





So the bar that has less steel for the wider chain is stiffer?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 5, 2014)

i love my banana'd 461 so much i have it up on a pedestal.


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 5, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> With a dual port muffler and a HD-2 filter they're both great!


Dont forget about the square ground chain!


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> my 440 with a 32"...






mdavlee said:


> Yeah but it feels like a 395 in the hands.


Yeah, but... but, a 395 is faster! So there!! In your face!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2014)

maulhead said:


> yes  and I like RS on it over RM



Work on your filing and you wont think RM is all that bad..if you cut a lot of dry and dirty firewood you cant beat it..there was a dealer about 15 miles from me who had an add on CL for 10 dollar stihl chains..i snatched a ton up , i think i got 8 - 28" RM chains and grew to like them.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Dec 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Dont forget about the square ground chain!



...


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Dec 5, 2014)

PA Dan said:


> Dont forget about the square ground chain!



You're really mean!


----------



## KG441c (Dec 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Work on your filing and you wont think RM is all that bad..if you cut a lot of dry and dirty firewood you cant beat it..there was a dealer about 15 miles from me who had an add on CL for 10 dollar stihl chains..i snatched a ton up , i think i got 8 - 28" RM chains and grew to like them.


I cut Redoak yesterday that had been on the ground awhile and was wet and dirty using my 241c with 18 b/c with sharp rm chain. It melted through the wood with very little effort or work on my part . I cut all the large Redoak Top up without stopping to sharpen and something I couldnt have done with full chisel


----------



## fin460 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## hseII (Dec 5, 2014)

Any Good News Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2014)

About what?

I just ate a damn good T-Bone.


----------



## hseII (Dec 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> About what?
> 
> I just ate a damn good T-Bone.


HaHaHaHa.

The 460/461 shoot out, that hopefully was shy a piston now


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 5, 2014)

hseII said:


> HaHaHaHa.
> 
> The 460/461 shoot out, that hopefully was shy a piston now



He still needs my 461. .

I haven't had time to send it yet. Sorry Randy.  lol


----------



## Milkman31 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> True.....
> 
> But you are my *****.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 6, 2014)

I thought one of UR poor cows was limpin, U leave them poor critters alone!


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 6, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> About what?
> 
> I just ate a damn good T-Bone.


 T-bone? I'll take a Ribeye.


----------



## Ron660 (Dec 6, 2014)

hseII said:


> HaHaHaHa.
> 
> The 460/461 shoot out, that hopefully was shy a piston now


 If the 460 has a Magnum sticker it'll be faster.


----------



## User Name Here (Dec 7, 2014)

I voted 461 just because I'm getting ready to send mine off for some stuffed bananas. Can't wait!


----------



## User Name Here (Dec 7, 2014)

I voted 461 just because I'm getting ready to send mine off for some stuffed bananas. Can't wait!


----------



## Termite (Dec 7, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> About what?
> 
> I just ate a damn good T-Bone.



Too bad you couldn't have gotten the steak. It's a lot better than the bone.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Dec 7, 2014)

I love my MS460, but would love to mess with a MS461, just can't bring myself to pay that kind of money.


----------



## boxygen (Dec 7, 2014)

I spent the weekend with my wife's aunt and uncle. We got to talking about the big maple in his yard that was down and he took me in the barn and showed me a like new 460 that he said he bought at a yard sale for $200! I vote for finding me a yardsale like that! Criminal!


----------



## boxygen (Dec 7, 2014)

boxygen said:


> I spent the weekend with my wife's aunt and uncle. We got to talking about the big maple in his yard that was down and he took me in the barn and showed me a like new 460 that he said he bought at a yard sale for $200! I vote for finding me a yardsale like that! Criminal!


I think you Stihl guys know how big of a deal that is. I mean.. think about how many real saws I could buy with with the profits from selling something like that! Wow!


----------



## maulhead (Jan 19, 2018)

Mastermind said:


> Which one is better?
> 
> View attachment 383839



Both!


----------



## user 149785 (Jan 19, 2018)

i've owned both and so here goes !! 461 imo with unlimited coil has slight edge. my favorite series of this saw is the original 046


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 19, 2018)

066


----------



## KG441c (Jan 20, 2018)

462c


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 20, 2018)

572. This thread is old.


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 20, 2018)

Mastermind has given LIFE to this thread,IT'S ALIVE!


----------



## hseII (Jan 20, 2018)

Duce said:


> 572. This thread is old.



Put Down the Pipe Ethel.


----------



## r black (Jan 20, 2018)

Duce said:


> 572. This thread is old.


its old.... but now not moldy ....as there is a Husqvarna in it


----------



## maulhead (Jan 20, 2018)

Okielumberjack said:


> i've owned both and so here goes !! 461 imo with unlimited coil has slight edge. my favorite series of this saw is the original 046



Yes


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 20, 2018)

maulhead said:


> Yes
> 
> View attachment 626869


What do you use to shine the saws up ?


----------



## maulhead (Jan 20, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> What do you use to shine the saws up ?


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 20, 2018)

maulhead said:


> Both!


Wait, you mean your talking about two saws I thought it was some sort of hybrid thingy built to keep up with a husky .


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 20, 2018)

maulhead said:


> Yes
> 
> View attachment 626869


My 046 Mag refuses to quit. I have a hard time putting it down once it starts to cut. In short, it delivers and doesn't even squawk at a 30" bar. Always starts, runs smoothly, and really, I cannot ask for much more. I bought it as a non-runner about four years ago, and all it needed was a carb tune.


----------



## maulhead (Jan 20, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Wait, you mean your talking about two saws I thought it was some sort of hybrid thingy built to keep up with a husky .


----------



## user 149785 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Ron660 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'll take the one with screw caps


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ron660 said:


> I'll take the one with screw caps


Was that one if the choices .
There's adapters you can get for the others .


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Was that one if the choices .
> There's adapters you can get for the others .
> View attachment 627035
> View attachment 627036


That looks like a fireman saw


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> That looks like a fireman saw


Yeah I thought I could use one since all I seem to do is run around and put out other peoples fires.
It is a rescue saw which is the equivalent to the R version (wide clutch cover, wrap handle, pretty sure they have the HD oiler) plus the shield on the front, and the D starter handle also. There is no decamp on them and there is a rubber filler in the decomposition hole.
What's the 180 part of your screen name, 180 PSI?


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 21, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Was that one if the choices .
> There's adapters you can get for the others .
> View attachment 627035
> View attachment 627036


Good looking saw. I prefer the screw caps rather than the flip caps. I've had less issues with the screw caps but I broke a screw cap once over-tightening it. The inside of the cap feel inside the oil tank.


----------



## r black (Jan 21, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Yeah I thought I could use one since all I seem to do is run around and put out other peoples fires.
> It is a rescue saw which is the equivalent to the R version (wide clutch cover, wrap handle, pretty sure they have the HD oiler) plus the shield on the front, and the D starter handle also. There is no decamp on them and there is a rubber filler in the decomposition hole.
> What's the 180 part of your screen name, 180 PSI?


will it double for snowblower with that pull starter ?..........lol.........


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah, but chainsaws are loud. And dangerous. And smelly. 

I'm gonna be in my safe place knitting a new hat.


----------



## hseII (Jan 21, 2018)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Yeah, but chainsaws are loud. And dangerous. And smelly.
> 
> I'm gonna be in my safe place knitting a new hat.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 21, 2018)

chipper1 said:


> Yeah I thought I could use one since all I seem to do is run around and put out other peoples fires.
> It is a rescue saw which is the equivalent to the R version (wide clutch cover, wrap handle, pretty sure they have the HD oiler) plus the shield on the front, and the D starter handle also. There is no decamp on them and there is a rubber filler in the decomposition hole.
> What's the 180 part of your screen name, 180 PSI?


My old motocross user name when i was younger ,trx250r was my race atv ,180 was my # on the bike


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 21, 2018)

hseII said:


>


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Yeah, but chainsaws are loud. And dangerous. And smelly.
> 
> I'm gonna be in my safe place knitting a new hat.


Never seen you in a knitted hat, but I thought when we were at Opryland I saw you in a hat.


----------



## chipper1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Trx250r180 said:


> My old motocross user name when i was younger ,trx250r was my race atv ,180 was my # on the bike


That's great, I'm a huge Honda buff.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws (Jan 21, 2018)

hseII said:


>




Fake News


----------



## hseII (Jan 22, 2018)

Mastermind Worksaws said:


> Fake News








Arab, Alabama, home of the Arabian Knights.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 22, 2018)

Ron660 said:


> Good looking saw. I prefer the screw caps rather than the flip caps. I've had less issues with the screw caps but I broke a screw cap once over-tightening it. The inside of the cap feel inside the oil tank.


Here's my shop-made solution to prevent breaking screw caps:



Typical screnches have small tips that can easily set up too much torque. I've never broken a screw cap with this tool.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's my shop-made solution to prevent breaking screw caps:
> View attachment 627255
> View attachment 627256
> 
> Typical screnches have small tips that can easily set up too much torque. I've never broken a screw cap with this tool.


Nice home made tools.


----------



## hseII (Jan 22, 2018)

Or just use your hand to hand tighten.


----------



## User Name Here (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah I just always used my hand. Never had to use a scrench except to get a cap off someone else had put on with one.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 23, 2018)

User Name Here said:


> Yeah I just always used my hand. Never had to use a scrench except to get a cap off someone else had put on with one.


Until a helper puts them on too tight with a scrench , yup, I have it happen every time!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 23, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> Until a helper puts them on too tight with a scrench , yup, I have it happen every time!


I have replaced dozens of screw on caps that owners bring in. Almost all of them were cracked by a scrench. Recall that Stihl often placed a decal right next to the fuel cap showing the scrench tightening the cap. I often thought they did that in order to sell lots of replacement caps. 

Maybe that decal was the midwife that gave birth to the flippy cap.


----------



## V3_288xp (Jun 28, 2018)

In the looks dept, I prefer the 460's square shoulders- like 70's Ford / late 50's Chevy trucks


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 28, 2018)

I'll take my Stihl 046 Mag that cost me $300 here and only needed a carb adjustment. I can't find it anywhere on the options list. Always starts, always runs strong, and pulls a 32" bar. 'Nuff said.


----------



## maulhead (Jun 28, 2018)

Wood Doctor said:


> I'll take my Stihl 046 Mag that cost me $300 here and only needed a carb adjustment. I can't find it anywhere on the options list. Always starts, always runs strong, and pulls a 32" bar. 'Nuff said.



I'll take my $200 ms461, that the person had listed as a ms362... and I did not bother to let him know any different....


----------



## cgraham1 (Jun 28, 2018)

maulhead said:


> I'll take my $200 ms461, that the person had listed as a ms362... and I did not bother to let him know any different....


D*ck move dude.


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 28, 2018)

Currently building an 046 D jug and a MS 460 (both with Mahle jugs) from junked parts. Have a total of 8 junked 046/460s but none of them had Tank Handles, Recoils, Top Handles, Clutches, or chain covers. Actually, there were some tank handles, but they were non functional.


----------



## MustangMike (Jun 28, 2018)

Is that a Patent Leather Shoe on that saw?


----------

